# Everyone please comment



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

I know that people make these post all the time, but please post your settups. Full settups for hunting and also list what kind of game you hunt with your settup... I shoot a 2010 Martin Cheetah 28" 70# witha QAD Ultra Rest with a 5 pin TruGlo Rite Site and i have a limbsaver hunter pack on it and also a limbsaver string stop. 5575 Gold Tip. I use a bear claw quiver and i shoot rage 2 blades, G5 Montecs, Slick Trick mags, and also Carbon Express Torrid SS broadheads. all the heads are 100 grain. i shoot NAP quick fletched arrows. I hunt turkey, hog, bear, and of course white tails. Last time i checked it on the chrono i shot 305-308 fps and my pins are set at 20, 30, 40, 50, and 70 yards. I have killed deer up to 31 yards with it and i shot a turkey at 68 yards with it with a 100 grain G5 Montec.


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also im looking into buying a new longbow or recurve. I bowfish with a hand built long bow as well.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

2011 G5 Prime Shift, Extreme Archery Site, Fuse Carbon Blade, Easton Injection, Nap Spitfire Maxx D6 & Nap Killzone D6, QAD Drop Away Pro HDX, 65 pounds, 29" DL


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shoot a mathews reezen 6.5 at 60lbs 28" drawlength. I shoot a 338 grain(total weight) easton flatline tipped with a 100grn muzzy 3 blade at around 290-295 fps. I shoot a spot hogg real deal sight, 3" doinker chubby hunter stabilizer, Vaportrail Limb Driver, and octane bantam weight quiver.I use this set up for mule deer, whitetail, javelina, and turkey. For elk im not sure what set up i will have, possibly just a heavier arrow


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I shoot a mathews Helim at 60#'s with a 26.5 in. drawlength. Carbon Express Maxima Blue streak selects with Grim reaper 2" and Rage chisletips 2" at around 285 fps. AXT primal X5 sight set at 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yds. Axion 8" stabilizer, Vaportrail Limbdriver, Mathews 5 Arrow quiver. Turkeys, White tail, and Lil birdies that like to tramp around the yard :cool2:


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

in my sig.............

Got a buck at 18yds, coyote at 11, turkey at 12.

pins.....10-20-30-40-50....60 is top of bubble....70 is in between bubble and sight ring.........80 is a little below sight ring.......100 in top of arrow rest......120 in where arrow sits on rest.....150 is bow shelf.......250 is stabilizer,i think..........


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Mathews monster 7. 65#, 28.5 dl. Easton 300 Bloodlines, rage 2 blades 100 gr. Ripcord rest. 5 pin tru glo. 6 in. limbsaver stab. Scott wildcat release. Alpine quiver. 
Mostly deer round here. Shot a buck at 50 the other day. But hunt everythin that decides to walk in front of me (poachers beware)


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Black Mathews MR6 28.5/67# with orange dampers
Axcel Armortech HD
Ripcord Code Red
Mathews t5 quiver
Doinker DISH
Easton Flatlines
Slick Trick Mags


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7, 28" 70#, 405 grain Easton Bloodline 330, 2" blazers, 100grn. QAD Exodus Broadhead.
QAD Ultra-rest HD, X-Factor T6 stabilizer w/quick disconnect & 1.9oz weight. CopperJohn Grave Dancer 5 pin .019, set from 20-60yds, use top of level for 70yds.
Mathews T5 arrow-web quiver. Scott Little Goose release.

Mathews Monster 6.7 28" 65-70#, 405 grain Easton Bloodline 330, 2" blazers, QAD Exodus, QAD Ultra-Rest HD, X-factor T-6 stab, quick dsconnect &1.9 oz weight, Black Gold Flashpoint HD 5 pin .019, first pin 30yds, 5th pin 70yds. Mathews T5 arrow-web quiver, Scott Little Goose release.

and lest hope Mathews comes out with a bow that shoots as smooth as my Z7, is close to or longer than 35" ata, has a good ibo rating, and is almost as light as a Heli-m, then I'll possibly add a 3rd bow to my list.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you still going to get an Elite Pure, Clint?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If I do it will be a while until then. I still like the Pure though, but for now I'm sticking with my Mathews, and one day I also want an Athens Exceed Hallowed Ground Edition.

I'm hoping Mathews will come out with a longer ata hunting bow that like I posted is as sweet as my Z7, as fast or faster than it, and is fairly light-weight.
seen a post of FB on Don Kisky of Whitetail Freaks, he shot a buck with his new Mathews, couldnt say much about it but that it is smoking fast and his favorite Mathews to date. I'm mainly ready for a longer ata bow like 35".
and if they dont I'll save up for an Elite Pure like I originally intended on buying.

but right now I'm not buying anything. my truck blew a head gasket, and while I had all that off I've been cleaning the heads and rebuilding them, doing all the work myself I've spent $250 total, still a lot cheaper than having someone else do all the work.


isaacdahl said:


> Are you still going to get an Elite Pure, Clint?


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

2007 Bear Advantage Hunter set at 29" and 68LBS. NAP Apache drop away, Apex Axim 5 pin with .19 pins, Apex quiver, Trophy Ridge 7" stab, string bats, limbsavers. Easton Axis N'Fused 340s cut to 29" with Muzzy MX3s 100gr. Tru-Fire Team Realtree extreme hybrid release, shoot with a loop.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Just used my past target rig this year, 2010 Elite XLR 60# in snow camo, Limbdriver rest,HHA sight, Easton Axis 400 and tried some Swacker Broadheads this year, It got the job done last tuesday, but Im getting a PSE Evo or some other bow with some speed.


----------



## ajbowshooter (Nov 16, 2012)

cool


----------

